
Danah Boyd: confused by Facebook - toffer
http://www.zephoria.org/thoughts/archives/2007/09/06/confused_by_fac.html
======
aston
If you're gonna respect anyone's opinions on social networks Danah Boyd is
she. I think she's highlighting some excellent points, the punchline of which
is that Facebook's caught between two opposing sides: pleasing their users
versus opening up themselves to more promising business ventures. Luckily,
Facebook's got great street cred and pretty good public relations, so in
general what might be unspeakable by another company seems alright when they
do it. If they can start making money before the users figure out they're
being profited off of in potentially unwanted ways, they'll be pretty good
off.

------
altay
whoa, small world. baratunde uses my email-management software. this is
probably a bad day to tell him we're gonna limit it to 5 emails a day and axe
the 'export' function...

------
alaskamiller
Her name is danah boyd.

